# Problems accessing workgroup share



## leflerwr (Jan 5, 2007)

Contracting at a client site, two identical laptops with identical network settings, same subnet, not joined to domain, but in same workgroup:
Client for Microsoft Networks
File and Printer Sharing for Microsoft Networks
Internet Protocal (TCP/IP)
Default configuration...
Obtain IP address automatically
Obtain DNS server address automatically
DHCP enabled
...etc.

Laptop A is logged on with user A, laptop B has added a local user A with identical password to Administrators group. A share has been created on laptop B and user A has been granted full permissions.

Some days the share can be reached from laptop A with no problems. Other days, like this morning, the share is not accessible with the following symptoms:

from laptop A:
ping laptop B by name
IP address is resolved and returned, but pings timeout

map laptop B share through Explorer's Tools->Map Netork Drive (with user A credentials)
Error returned-> 'may not have permission, network share not found'

browse Network Places->Microsoft Windows Network->Workgroup
can see laptop B in list, clicking on laptop B results in same error message as above

Start->Cmd->\\laptop B\share
same error


We then tried to ping laptop A from laptop B
This ping returns successfully and as soon as it goes through, laptop A can then ping laptop B

Tried to browse share through Network Places again, no luck

Start->Cmd->\\laptop B\share, no luck

Start->Cmd->\\laptop B ---> success! the list of shares are displayed in explorer and now every other method of connecting to laptop B works correctly.


What settings are we missing here and what set of magic is finally enabling the connection???? I don't have these problems at home between several other computers.

(Other notes: we both have Norton installed and have Windows firewall off letting Norton handle it.)


Thanks for your help,
Bill Lefler


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TSF Bill.

When you say you have Norton installed, is this Norton Antivirus (w/ its Internet Worm Protection) or Norton Internet Security? If it is Norton Internet Security, what kind of rules have been set (or has automatic rules been enabled)?

Do you have a master browser set? If you don't, this could explain why it takes a while for a machine to browse the network. To speed up the process, and cut-down on network overhead, have a server (or workstation if you dont have a server) on the subnet, so long as it is not a laptop, set as the preferred master browser by having the following registry key in it:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Browser\Parameters
IsDomainMaster = True

Set the laptops with the following so that they do not become a master browser - since they are portable machines and can/will be removed from the network, you never want them to become a master browser anyways:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Browser\Parameters
MaintainServerList = No

As always, back up your registry before doing any changes. This should speed things up and allow for faster browsing.


----------



## leflerwr (Jan 5, 2007)

We have Norton Antivirus installed, not Norton Internet Security.

Also, remember that we are contracting at a client site. We have no control over their servers. We're simply plugging in to their network.

-Bill Lefler


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

This unfortunately can lead to delays then as when the laptops attempt to browse they, if set to defaults, will try to find a Master Browser over the network infrastructure. This can take time. If they can't find one - if one hasn't been assigned - then a browser election will occur. Until the election concludes, browsing is not possible. This is even more evident with laptops as they are frequently moved and have to find/elect a new browser every time they connect to a network. It's one of the disadvantages of using a peer-to-peer network (workgroup) with Windows. However, the delay is normal.


----------



## leflerwr (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah, but how big a delay are you talking about. I tried to connect to laptop B for at least 5-10 minutes before calling my co-worker at laptop B to see if he could connect to me. Another 5 minutes of fooling around finally resulted in the connection from A->B.

The Master Browser scenario that you are describing just seems like a minor annoyance that may 'slow down' network browsing, but not to the extant that we are experiencing.

What explains the fact that as soon as laptop B pinged laptop A, laptop A could then successfully ping laptop B back? Why, if the laptops know each other's IP, can they not even get a ping through to the other machine initially?

-Bill Lefler


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

In terms of pings magically being able to get it to work, I honestly do not know.

What I can tell you is that, by default, the master browser sends browser announcements once every 12 minutes. If a laptop is just plugged into the network, it can take up to that default amount of time (unless the default is changed) to browse - browse meaning using things like My Network Places or using the _net view_ command.

Keep in mind that Workgroups are peer-to-peer networks. There are no dedicated servers in the mix like a real server-client network. This becomes more evident with devices like laptops, as they are frequently moved to different networks and have to "rediscover" every time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you initially boot, there is a handshake. If that is missed or ignored, then it's about 15 minutes.

If you want to speed up the process, a cheap hack is to use NETBEUI.  It's standard on 98/ME/2K, and can be added to XP.

To install NetBEUI on Windows XP:

Insert your Windows XP CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive (close the Autorun window) and use the explore option from a right click of the drive in My Computer then go the \Valueadd\MSFT\Net\NetBEUI folder.

Copy Nbf.sys to the "Windows"\System32\Drivers folder.

Copy Netnbf.inf to the "Windows"\Inf folder (hidden: change the View Settings). (Where "Windows" is the name of the folder that windows is installed in) Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Network Connections.

Right-click the adapter you want to add NetBEUI to, and then click Properties .

On the General tab, click Install.

Click Protocol, and then click Add.

Click to select NetBEUI Protocol from the list and then click OK.

Restart your computer if you receive a prompt to complete the installation.

The NetBEUI protocol should now be installed and working.

If you have an OEM installation or don't have the XP CD, you can also download the necessary files from: 

NETBEUI Install Files for XP


----------



## leflerwr (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks for helping me understand the problem. I'll do some more reading about this to get a better view of it.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

NetBEUI also has the inherent advantage of being nearly idiotproof to get going - you don't need to really configure anything.

One caveat to note is that NetBEUI is not routable, so keep this in mind. It's also, as a minor side-note, chatty.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, one of the benefits of NETBEUI is that it's not routable. :smile:


----------

